# Replant my new viv...



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Been chatting away to a well know frogger on here- whos confirmed my own mind- i'm not happy with my viv!

Happy with the viv- just not the planting.

I also bought 2x hanging baskets of broms and all have died (think frost damage). Await a reply from the 3rd email to them...

Can anyone advise plants- names and pictures, plus placements if possible please?

Viv as is:










Viv bare during build.

The big viv was a beauty from Richie so is staying¬


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Since its kind of dominated by broms so far... how about something with lots of smaller leaves? Maybe even a good sized fern with small leaflets on the fronds. I know people seem to have Lemon Button ferns do well, and I've had great success with Korean Rock ferns.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Peperomia prostrata 









Cissus amazonica









cissus discolor 









dischidia ruscifolia 









ferns of any kind









oak leaf ficus pumila









pilea aquamarine









pilea moon valley









pilea creeping charlie









Dischidia ovata









Hoya curtisii









Philodendron micans









are all favorites of mine

I hope this helps you. 
please note none of the pics are mine!


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, a great reply.



vivlover10 said:


> Peperomia prostrata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Glad to be of service!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

make sure you vary your textures and shapes. That said you don't want to make the mistake of putting to many different kinds of plants in there, It ends up looking messy.

My advice would be to remove a couple broms from the top, and allow more light to penetrate to the bottom. get some interesting, larger leaved vines to grow among the broms, as well as some little peperomia. Some nice low light plants for the bottom would look nice to. 

Nice vive by the way! Be sure to post updated pics.


----------

